# Wire rolls



## Norman Anderson (27/9/21)

So myself and my dad are still old school and prefer to build our own coils, but we are batling to find the wire we are looking for.
1 - Vandy Vape Fused Clapton wire Ni80, 1.34ohm/ft
2 - Demon Killer Alien Wire

Anyone knows where I can get stock?

Thank you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (27/9/21)

No clue ,but I hope someone comes to the rescue.


----------



## Adephi (28/9/21)

Norman Anderson said:


> So myself and my dad are still old school and prefer to build our own coils, but we are batling to find the wire we are looking for.
> 1 - Vandy Vape Fused Clapton wire Ni80, 1.34ohm/ft
> 2 - Demon Killer Alien Wire
> 
> ...



Very few shops stock spools. I bought the last 2 spools of VV Fused Clapton from Vapehyper.

I have some Demon Killer Alien wire. About 3/4 spool left and doubt I'm ever going to use it. If you are in the Centurion area let me know and you can have it.


----------



## DougP (28/9/21)

Vape studio has






Sent from my LM-G900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Norman Anderson (29/9/21)

Thank you all for the info


----------



## Norman Anderson (29/9/21)

Thanx man, really appreciate it, can you perhaps send me a whatsapp so that I can let you know when I'm that side. My number 084 406 5232 Norman


Adephi said:


> Very few shops stock spools. I bought the last 2 spools of VV Fused Clapton from Vapehyper.
> 
> I have some Demon Killer Alien wire. About 3/4 spool left and doubt I'm ever going to use it. If you are in the Centurion area let me know and you can have it.


app


Adephi said:


> Very few shops stock spools. I bought the last 2 spools of VV Fused Clapton from Vapehyper.
> 
> I have some Demon Killer Alien wire. About 3/4 spool left and doubt I'm ever going to use it. If you are in the Centurion area let me know and you can have it.


----------



## Adephi (29/9/21)

Norman Anderson said:


> Thanx man, really appreciate it, can you perhaps send me a whatsapp so that I can let you know when I'm that side. My number 084 406 5232 Norman
> 
> app



Message sent.

Now delete your number before Clientele phone you 20 times for funeral cover.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

